# wing clipping



## animal crazy (Jun 20, 2015)

having required a new pearl female cockatiel should I wing clip her. I have let her out but cannot catch her. she did fly into the window today I am scared that she will hurt herself. She will let me pick her up but wont stay with will wing clipping help to bond and will it help to tame her. She was a unwanted bird in the pet shop aged about 1 year she does live with other tiels two of them are a pair should put the new one on her own


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It's all going to depend on your flock. If you think it's dangerous for her to not be clipped then you should definitely clip her. As to housing the three together, three can be a crowd but it just depends on how all the birds get along.


----------



## animal crazy (Jun 20, 2015)

*thanks*

clipped her now feel a lot safer knowing she cant fly into windows and the other dangers. and it has calmed her down earl::grey tiel: I did not want her to hurt herself . she is now getting easier to handle and will stay with me


----------



## Dislian (Sep 5, 2015)

I don't recommend clipping because they still fly and can get hurt. It's been less than a month and my new bird who didn't want us to be near, it's now a Velcro bird!

Maybe next time she's bonded to you, you decide not to clip!


----------



## Jaguar (Jul 11, 2014)

I realize you've already made the decision, but why not just cover the window and remove any hazards instead of clipping?

She chose to fly away from you when she had the choice... so you took that away from her? Forcing her to stay on you when she doesn't want to is a bad way to go about a relationship that needs to be built on trust and understanding. I urge you to do some more research on parrot behavior and positive reinforcement training - Barbara Heidenreich's workshops are a good place to start. Here is a free one: http://www.instantpresenter.com/barbarasffat/EB56DC86884B


----------



## sagealbright (Sep 12, 2015)

Wing clipping is completely your decision but I do understand what you're going through. Lorenzo would fly up as high as possible when I first got him and refused to come down. 

I think that if you decide to clip you should wait until she bonds with you more. You don't want to take away her means of getting around before she is comfortable with you, that could frighten her more. I waited 3 months before I clipped Lorenzo. That way we already had a relationship with each other. Now he's a perfect angel and I haven't clipped him since!


----------

